
Show HN: Runbook.cloud – automated AWS troubleshooting - bashtoni
https://runbook.cloud/
======
bashtoni
Hi everyone,

With almost 100 services, AWS setups can get very, very complicated.

I've built runbook.cloud to help people find problems on their AWS
infrastructure. The idea is that if you've added it to your account, when you
have a problem it should be there telling you both what the problem is, and
how to fix it.

The backend is written entirely in Go, front-end in Vue. Everything runs from
AWS Lambda, with Vue code served from a static S3 bucket via the CloudFront
CDN.

Happy to answer questions people have on both the app itself and how I've
built it - I definitely feel like I know a lot more about Serverless now than
when I started writing this thing :)

